# cherry shrimp



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

I have some red cherry shrimp in a tank with tetras and such. Should I be providing any food besides the basic flakes I give the fish?


----------



## colio (Dec 8, 2012)

I have some fire reds in a tank with neons. I never feed special shrimp food, and the colony grew quite a bit. No extra feeding should be necessary.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

thanks, I hope they breed a bit for me. I wish I had just put them in my 2.5 for a couple months alone


----------



## Kimchi24 (Mar 22, 2013)

I has a shrimp only 10 gallon at one point. Every three days i'd give them an algae wafer. Imo, get an algae wafer and break it in half. feed that once a week as a supplement


----------



## Shrimp Daddy (Mar 30, 2013)

Throw a piece of zucchini in.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

tossed in half a wafer today as a treat for them.


----------

